# mod preview?



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

hello, every third or fourth post keeps getting referred and then disappears, is it me?

cheers


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Standard procedure for a registered (loser) user! x


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ah, thought my reputation had preceded me. How longs it last then? can`t keep typing my journal out - its never the same exercises twice.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Once you're a bronze member you will be able to post right of the bat!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

30 days with 10 posts iirc


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After a while it'll happen less and less.

I moderate threads on a daily basis.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thanks, how do I get a signature? looked but can`t see the option yet


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

saxondale said:


> thanks, how do I get a signature? looked but can`t see the option yet


I'm afriad that you can't have a signature until you're a GOLD member (this is to prevent spammers)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thats all good, no worries

do you know where my post from yesterday, listing wednesdays routine went to? save me having to remember it (or more likely make it up again)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

saxondale said:


> thats all good, no worries
> 
> do you know where my post from yesterday, listing wednesdays routine went to? save me having to remember it (or more likely make it up again)


It was approved but you'll need to find it...I can't remember.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ah, there it is - thanks


----------

